# Anyone with a Blackmagic Multidock?



## Baron Greuner (Jan 23, 2016)

edited


----------



## samphony (Jan 23, 2016)

What's the issue?


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jan 23, 2016)

Never worked with those. Yours doesn't accept one of your SSD's?

Could that be because of some JBOD mode being active?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2016)

mine has been transparent, flawless, and perfect on OSX with Samsung and Crucial SSD's. Some of the newer SSD's may fit a little loose in the slots, I use foam wedges from the Dollar store to make them fit tighter.

Contact there support Monday which is exceptional in my experience.
*[email protected]gicdesign.com*


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 23, 2016)

edited


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jan 23, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> What's JBOD mode Sleepy - no ideas on that one.


JBOD means 'Just a Bunch Of Disks', a raid controller mode. The controller turns all connected drives into one single volume. You could connect two 500GB drives and maybe one 320GB drive to the controller, activate JBOD mode, and on the desktop you would see a 1,32TB drive.

Anyway, no idea if that magic dock of yours can do that - just thought this could've been the issue.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 23, 2016)

edited


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2016)

As mentioned in some older threads there is no real reason to raid a Black Magic Multidock for audio or sample streaming really. It's something that would come in use for video.



Baron Greuner said:


> It can I think. But then again as I'm working atm, I can see two sample disks on the desktop separately. Currently named Samples 1 and Samples 2. Not getting that with slot two so I have to think there's a fault.


----------



## pkm (Jan 24, 2016)

sleepy hollow said:


> JBOD means 'Just a Bunch Of Disks', a raid controller mode. The controller turns all connected drives into one single volume. You could connect two 500GB drives and maybe one 320GB drive to the controller, activate JBOD mode, and on the desktop you would see a 1,32TB drive.
> 
> Anyway, no idea if that magic dock of yours can do that - just thought this could've been the issue.



Actually, JBOD is an alternative to RAID. It can show individual volumes (the Blackmagic's default) or a non-striped single volume.


----------

